# Idea for a new thread?



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

We should start a recipe thread. Anyone can post their favorite recipe or good ol southern cooking recipes. I'm always looking for new ideas for meals for the family.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Me too. I'm not much in to cooking any more, some simple one dish meal ideas would certainly be welcome.

I just checked, I hadn't realized there is not a "Recipe" forum here.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

kill it, skin it, gut it, fry it.serve with biscuits or cornbread


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

seriously though, if you start a recipe thread I might have a serious recipe or two to contribute...


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lmao well this is the thread so post away. But they can't start with " well u go in your backyard and u kill one of your chickens" lol


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I want some good country cookin recipes to pass down to my daughter one day. But I don't know anybody with recipes, unless u consider slicing a hotdog in Mac n cheese a recipe lol


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

But that's how all of my poultry recipes start!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol I will substitute grocery store chicken instead of my fluffy butts then Fiere lol


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I run a working hobby farm and raise pigs, ducks, turkeys and chickens for meat. So much better treated and tasting than the grocery store!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I want a pig. Actually a couple. One to have as a pet and one for bacon n ribs. Mmmmm


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

This is our bacon seed this year. We only got the one as finances were tight, and because she's alone she is the friendliest pig ever. I have a milk crate in her run that I sit on and she jumps her front end up into my lap and sequels until you give her a good jowl massage. It's going to be difficult to bid her farewell.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

That's sweet. I didn't know pigs were personal like that.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't think of a farm animal that doesn't do that. That's why I've never been able to raise them for food.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Ok, I'll be the first with an actual recipe lol One of my favorite of my mom's comfort food recipes her take on shepherds pie.

Sausage Saurkraut casserole.

1 lb country sausage
1 medium onion diced
Leftover mashed potatos
2 cans saurkraut.
1-2 cups shredded cheddar cheese


Brown sausage with diced onion and drain, place in the bottom of a 13x8 pyrex dish. top with kraut (you can rinse it first if you don't like it as tangy) Cover with mashed potato's and top with cheese. Bake at 350 until bubbly YUM!!!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I figure since this is a chicken forum, we should have a chicken recipe. I don't have an ACTUAL recipe but I did find a way to make the crunchiest/least greasy fried chicken on the planet.

Thanks to PBS!

Start by soaking your chicken in a saltwater brine for at least 30 minutes prior to cooking. 
Remove chicken from the brine and pat very dry. 
Heat vegetable oil to 350 degrees.
Mix half and half cornstarch and water in a bowl, mix until dissolved. (about 1 cup each)
Put about 1 cup dry cornstarch in another bowl, add your favorite seasonings and mix well.
Season the dry chicken and coat in the dry cornstarch. 
Dip coated piece into the slurry of cornstarch and water and put into hot oil.
Fry for about 5 minutes, remove from oil and put on a rack to drain for another 5 minutes. Return to the hot oil and finish frying. The amount of time it takes to fry will depend upon the size of the piece you are frying. Internal temps should be at 165 when done.
Remove from oil and place on rack. Let sit at least 5 minutes prior to serving.

Seriously, this is the BEST and crunchiest chicken ever. Hope you like!


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

-brown 4 chicken breasts in large pan.
-center the breasts in the pan and add 1 packet each of ranch seasoning and chicken gravy over the breasts. then add half stick of butter over breasts
-cut up red potatoes and 1 bell pepper and scatter along the outside of the pan along with fresh green beans (not canned). can also add fresh chopped onion and garlic if you like. just need enough stuff to fill up the outside of the pan
-add about one half to one inch of water to the bottom of the pan (depends on size of pan). pour water in on the edge of the pan so not to wash away the seasoning on the chicken
-optional- sprinkle a little of your favorite spicy seasoning over everything (Tony's, Slap Ya Mama, cayenne powder, black pepper, etc.) I think I even added a little garlic salt bc I didn't have fresh garlic.
-cover and let simmer on low heat until chicken is done (about 15-20 min)
BOOM you have enough to feed 3-4 mouths all in one pan

easy recipe to play with and add different things or meats. replace ranch seasoning with taco seasoning and make into a Mexican-ish dish. use pork chops and use a brown gravy sauce...use a beef roast, deer steak, etc
you could also do this all in a crock pot and cook for a few hours on real low heat


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Zamora that sounds awesome! I'm gonna try that this week. How about a dessert recipe. This is my go to recipe for potlucks and church functions:

Earthquake cake

1 german chocolate box mix
2 cups shredded coconut
pecan halves or bits and pieces (about a cup more or less to taste)
8 ounces cream cheese
1 stick of butter
1 small box of powdered sugar

lightly grease 13x9 pan and put coconut and pecans in the bottom
prepare cake mix according to directions pour about 3/4ths of it over the coconut and pecans. Cream together butter, cream cheese and confectioners sugar and drop by spoonfuls over the entire cake. (I use a loaf pan and make a smaller one as if you use all the cake mix and cream cheese mix it will over cook.) bake at 350 until cake tester comes clean. 

The cake will look like a hot mess with holes crevasses and cracks (hence why it is called earthquake cake.) Very rich but soooooo good!!!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Scrambled egg bake
Put any combo of ingredients in bottom of baking dish.Meats should be pre cooked.
Pour scrambled eggs over top.8 large eggs for an 8x8 dish.
bake at 400 for 30 mins


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dang it, I just spent five hours running around in the city doing my grocery shopping for the month. Why did I have to come home and find these awesome sounding recipes?


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

Robin, you mean you don't have the main ingredient in most of these recipes??? chicken or eggs... lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

rosco47 said:


> Robin, you mean you don't have the main ingredient in most of these recipes??? chicken or eggs... lol


Being here by myself so much I just don't keep much on hand. That's why I was gone for so long today stocking up for hubs coming home.

But I did buy a couple of pounds of wild caught perch from the US!


----------



## WhitecatFarm (Oct 10, 2014)

I have a chicken in the oven ( store bought, seasoned, in cooking bag) will serve to myself with mashed potatoes and gravy and either broccoli or Brussels sprouts. Will have leftovers for sure... casserole and sandwiches...


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

This is off topic but do ur local walmarts carry chicken feed? I was surprised to find that I didn't have to make an extra stop today because Walmart had the medicated chick feed that I needed.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

chickenmommy said:


> This is off topic but do ur local walmarts carry chicken feed? I was surprised to find that I didn't have to make an extra stop today because Walmart had the medicated chick feed that I needed.


Watch the dates when buying feed from there. Some Walmarts have sold it but others had it just sitting around.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

My favorite recipe is making anything that used to cook forever in a crockpot or oven on the pressure cooker instead. I can pull a roast out of the freezer and have meat with taters and carrots in less than an hour. Tastes like it slow roasted all day


----------

